# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Regisseur bestätigt mögliche Sequels - falls der Film erfolgreich ist



## Darkmoon76 (7. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Regisseur bestätigt mögliche Sequels - falls der Film erfolgreich ist* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Regisseur bestätigt mögliche Sequels - falls der Film erfolgreich ist*


----------



## Frullo (7. Mai 2018)

Bitte nicht. So sehr ich Han in meiner Jugend auch verehrt habe, so wenig bin ich heute an mehr als einer "Origin"-Story über ihn interessiert. Zum einen wegen dem dämlichen Ende, den der Charakter schlussendlich erleidet. Zum anderen weil Prequels nun mal einen entscheidenden Nachteil haben: Da das Schicksal eines Charakters bereits in Stein gemeisselt / auf Film festgehalten wurde, kann niemals echtes Bangen um den Charakter entstehen.


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Bitte nicht. So sehr ich Han in meiner Jugend auch verehrt habe, so wenig bin ich heute an mehr als einer "Origin"-Story über ihn interessiert. Zum einen wegen dem dämlichen Ende, den der Charakter schlussendlich erleidet. Zum anderen weil Prequels nun mal einen entscheidenden Nachteil haben: Da das Schicksal eines Charakters bereits in Stein gemeisselt / auf Film festgehalten wurde, kann niemals echtes Bangen um den Charakter entstehen.



Nun
https://www.jedipedia.net/wiki/Han-Solo-Trilogie#legends


----------



## Frullo (7. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nun
> https://www.jedipedia.net/wiki/Han-Solo-Trilogie#legends



Da ich diese Werke nicht gelesen habe, kann ich sie auch nicht beurteilen. Wie dem auch sei: Da sie vor IV angesiedelt sind, kann Han nicht (wirklich) in den Büchern sterben - ebenso wenig Chewie. Und den Falken können sie auch nicht zu Schrott geflogen haben...


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da ich diese Werke nicht gelesen habe, kann ich sie auch nicht beurteilen. Wie dem auch sei: Da sie vor IV angesiedelt sind, kann Han nicht (wirklich) in den Büchern sterben - ebenso wenig Chewie. Und den Falken können sie auch nicht zu Schrott geflogen haben...



das sind aber auch die einzigen Feststehende Elemetenund so war Rebels eine gute Serie


----------



## Frullo (7. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> das sind aber auch die einzigen Feststehende Elemetenund so war Rebels eine gute Serie



Rebels? Wo das Schicksal der Hauptcharaktere eben NICHT von vorneherein festgeschrieben steht?


----------



## MrFob (7. Mai 2018)

Ich verstehe dieses Argument gegen prequels auch nur bedingt. Ich meine, bei den meisten Serien (zumindest bis vor ein paar Jahren) war es auch sicher, dass die Hauptcharaktere nicht in einer x-beliebigen Folge sterben werden. Trotzdem konnte man viele spannende Stories erzaehlen. Es geht ja bei Spannung nicht nur darum, ob der Protagonist ueberlebt oder nicht.

mMn kommt es immer darauf an, wie die Sache umgesetzt ist. Ich bin auf den Solo Film schon gespannt, fand Rogue One auch ziemlich gut, eben weil nicht so viel Macht-Gedoens drin war und das duerfte hier ja auch wieder der Fall sein.

Nur eine Frage, wenn es dann zwei Filme mit Han geben soll, kann man es dann noch als "Solo" Film bezeichnen?   

Ich geh dann mal.


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Rebels? Wo das Schicksal der Hauptcharaktere eben NICHT von vorneherein festgeschrieben steht?



bei Rebels steht aber fest das man Vader, Imperator und das Imperium nicht vor Ende besiegt genauso wie Leia, Mon Mothma und die Rebellion besiegt werden


----------



## Frullo (7. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> bei Rebels steht aber fest das man Vader, Imperator und das Imperium nicht vor Ende besiegt genauso wie Leia, Mon Mothma und die Rebellion besiegt werden



Aber das Einzel-Schicksal steht nicht fest. Man fiebert ja nicht mit einer "Sache" mit, sondern mit den Charakteren...


----------



## Frullo (7. Mai 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dieses Argument gegen prequels auch nur bedingt. Ich meine, bei den meisten Serien (zumindest bis vor ein paar Jahren) war es auch sicher, dass die Hauptcharaktere nicht in einer x-beliebigen Folge sterben werden. Trotzdem konnte man viele spannende Stories erzaehlen. Es geht ja bei Spannung nicht nur darum, ob der Protagonist ueberlebt oder nicht.



Ich sage auch nicht, dass es nicht spannend sein kann. So fand ich die eigentlichen Prequels durchaus spannend oder zumindest interessant, weil das WIE mich genauso interessierte wie das WAS. Aber bei Han? Da ja das WIE lernt er Chewie kennen, und WIE lernt er Lando kennen und WIE kommt  Han an den Falken bereits im kommenden Film erfahren, bleibt da höchstens noch (ev. - weiss ja nicht, was sonst noch alles erzählt wird) WIE Han in Jabbas Dienste kam und WIE der Kessel Run zustande kam - aber ob sich daraus mehrere Filme ma chen lassen?


----------



## MrFob (7. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich sage auch nicht, dass es nicht spannend sein kann. So fand ich die eigentlichen Prequels durchaus spannend oder zumindest interessant, weil das WIE mich genauso interessierte wie das WAS. Aber bei Han? Da ja das WIE lernt er Chewie kennen, und WIE lernt er Lando kennen und WIE kommt  Han an den Falken bereits im kommenden Film erfahren, bleibt da höchstens noch (ev. - weiss ja nicht, was sonst noch alles erzählt wird) WIE Han in Jabbas Dienste kam und WIE der Kessel Run zustande kam - aber ob sich daraus mehrere Filme ma chen lassen?



Naja, abwarten. Vielleicht fuehren sie ja auch noch ein paar neue Charaktere in dem jetzigen Film ein, die dann so aus der Trilogie nicht kennt und die dann in einem Solo-Sequel auch noch eine Rolle spielen koennen?

Wie gesagt, fuer mich kommt es in erster Linie darauf an, wie die Umsetzung ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, abwarten. Vielleicht fuehren sie ja auch noch ein paar neue Charaktere in dem jetzigen Film ein, die dann so aus der Trilogie nicht kennt und die dann in einem Solo-Sequel auch noch eine Rolle spielen koennen?
> 
> Wie gesagt, fuer mich kommt es in erster Linie darauf an, wie die Umsetzung ist.



sind ja einige dabei, Landos Droide L3-37, Hans Mentor Tobias Becket (gespielt von Woody Harilson), Hans alte Bekannte Qi'ra (gespielt von Emila Clarke) oder Gegenspieler wie der Unterwelt-Boss Vos (der mit dem Laser-Schlagring im Trailer) oder Bandenführerin Empfys Nest (die Figur mit dieser Maske bzw. Helm)

deren aller Schicksal ist quasi offen

Nur Han, Lando und Chewie sind wirklich "save"


----------

